# Slippery



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I am newly in possession of my first polymer slingshot and find it to be unhelpfully slippery. I could wrap it with something or even glue thin rubber strips to it in strategic places. Any other ideas? High polish and smoothness seem to be virtues in the many beautiful slingshots I see on the Forum. Am I missing something?

Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

sandpaper.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Darn it e-shot!! You beat me to it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Shrink wrap works well, bloodshot catapults sells a kit just for their catties.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If the shape is right then it can be as smooth as glass and still not slip in the hand when shooting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Stippling with a dremel a soldering iron or just a hot nail works really good, and looks really nice if done well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Friction tape like that used for baseball bats or hockey sticks. Or wear a rubber palmed tight knit work glove.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Skmetimes I have a shape that i find slippery when making shooters out of polymorph. It has a similar texture. I have just adopted the practice of wrapping my handles with either a leather garter type lace-up handle cover, or wrap them with rubber tubing. If you can find any exercise bands that you would nit use for band sets, those could work too. Good luck.
SF


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Silicone tape they sell it in the plumbing section of home improvement centers. It's used for sealing pipes or hoses. It's about 7/8 wide on a roll. It sticks to itself makes a really good non slip grip. And is easily removed when you want to.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, all. Lot of great suggestions, all appreciated! Partly, it's good to know I'm not totally out to lunch. MJ's point about "fit" is well taken.

I think it's cool something as "simple" as a slingshot has so much to it. Finding it a great hobby.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You could try a dip they sell for the handles of tools. I think Harbor Freight may sell it. I use heat shrink myself.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

If you are good with a spray can, you can buy Plasti Dip in a can. Spray a couple of coats of it and mask the forks. If you don't like it, it peels right off!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dip it in honey.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Brownells sell a spray grit. I used to use it on my revolver grips for competition....it gives a good grip and is still easy on the hands.

Todd


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I some times use old bike inner tubes bit like a ranger band


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

staple, nail, or screw your hand to the slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A good fitting lanyard can also help.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

MJ mentioned shape, poly slingshots have to be the right design and shaped correctly, that's why I only make poly slingshots of specific design.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

phil said:


> Hi I some times use old bike inner tubes bit like a ranger band


me too ,cut in band with the rotary cutter,them wrap the slingshots.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lug said:


> I am newly in possession of my first polymer slingshot and find it to be unhelpfully slippery. I could wrap it with something or even glue thin rubber strips to it in strategic places. Any other ideas? High polish and smoothness seem to be virtues in the many beautiful slingshots I see on the Forum. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


See my "Gripability Upgrade 11/7/2014" :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK!'s "Gripability Update 11/7/2014" for all you rubbernuts

If you've done reseach via the "search" feature for a solution to slick slingshots, you'd have come across my PlastiDip solution to the problem on Feb. 14, 2012.

The problem with the PlastiDip is that it'll rub off after awhile, look almost awful as the slingshot slowly sheds it's skin, then you'd have to remove the remaining PlastiDip, clean the slingshot, and start all over.

I have (too) many hobbies, but what's great about that is that sometimes the knowledge and equipment of one hobby will be useful for another. At one time I was into woodcarving, and wooodcarvers, besides wearing (supposed) slash-proof gloves, wrap their thumbs for protection against knife cuts, with a product from "3M" called "Vetrap", which is used by veterinarians to bandage wounds. The Vetrap does not stick to the surface to which it is applied, but each successive layer will stick to the previous layer. It's stretchy, can be cut with scissors or anything else but chopsticks. The texture of this material is perfect for those things needing gripability, like girlfriends and slingshots. Also, it is easily contourable.

It's a lot easier to replace when necessary than PlastiDip, that's for sure.

...and it comes in a variety of colors.

I will now attempt to attach four images for illustration, wish me luck.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> THWACK!'s "Gripability Update 11/7/2014" for all you rubbernuts
> 
> If you've done reseach via the "search" feature for a solution to slick slingshots, you'd have come across my PlastiDip solution to the problem on Feb. 14, 2012.
> 
> ...


"...easily contourable" means that it easily conforms to the shape of the object you wish to wrap, that's what I actually meant.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lug said:


> Thanks, all. Lot of great suggestions, all appreciated! Partly, it's good to know I'm not totally out to lunch. MJ's point about "fit" is well taken.
> 
> I think it's cool something as "simple" as a slingshot has so much to it. Finding it a great hobby.


I found my slingshot a great hobby - it now likes to hit bullseyes of all things.

It didn't care for macrame or origami.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

orcrender said:


> You could try a dip they sell for the handles of tools. I think Harbor Freight may sell it. I use heat shrink myself.


That's PlastiDip.

Works for awhile, then peels, as if the ss is shedding its skin. Then you have to remove the remainder, clean the ss, then spray it all over again. I dropped that "solution" for 3M "Vetrap". Find my post about it, with photos.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> If you are good with a spray can, you can buy Plasti Dip in a can. Spray a couple of coats of it and mask the forks. If you don't like it, it peels right off!


It also peels off by itself when you shoot the ss a bit! That's why I switched to 3M Vetrap. See my post with photos.


----------

